# erreur 192



## ginf (18 Février 2006)

Bonjour, je suis ginf, je suis nul en informatique, si quelqu'un peut m'aider pour le problème suivant:
Pour des raisons trop longues à expliquer, j'ai éliminé des éléments de mon intallation imprimante epson stylius 740 sur Mac os 9, que j'ai réinstallé ensuite, et depuis impossible d'imprimer avec le message d'erreur suivant "192". j'ai reintallé plusieurs fois et j'ai toujours le même code erreur. 
Merci d'avance pour la réponse.


----------



## macmarco (18 Février 2006)

ginf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je suis ginf, je suis nul en informatique, si quelqu'un peut m'aider pour le problème suivant:
> Pour des raisons trop longues à expliquer, j'ai éliminé des éléments de mon intallation imprimante epson stylius 740 sur Mac os 9, que j'ai réinstallé ensuite, et depuis impossible d'imprimer avec le message d'erreur suivant "192". j'ai reintallé plusieurs fois et j'ai toujours le même code erreur.
> Merci d'avance pour la réponse.




Les codes d'erreur Mac.
-192  resNotFound             Resource not found
Apparemment tu as mal réinstallé, il manque peut-être une extension.
Au fait, Mac OS 9...?
Es-tu allé voir dans le gestionnaire d'extensions si ton imprimante est bien installée ?
Peux-tu donner la liste des extensions que tu y vois ?
Personnellement j'ai une SP750, je pourrai comparer. 

PS : Ton sujet n'est pas au bon endroit, il va sans doute être déplacé dans le bon forum.


----------



## ginf (18 Février 2006)

merci de m'avoir répondu, je suis allé dans le gestionnaire d'extension, j'ai coché toutes les cases correspondantes à epson, à savoir, lancher, monitor 3, usb nt class 1,2,3,A,  color sync, et sc 740, j'ai redemmarré, rien ne se passe, toujours la même erreur.précision je suis sur mac os9.2.2. Merci d'avance pour le suivi.


----------



## macmarco (19 Février 2006)

ginf a dit:
			
		

> merci de m'avoir répondu, je suis allé dans le gestionnaire d'extension, j'ai coché toutes les cases correspondantes à epson, à savoir, lancher, monitor 3, usb nt class 1,2,3,A,  color sync, et sc 740, j'ai redemmarré, rien ne se passe, toujours la même erreur.précision je suis sur mac os9.2.2. Merci d'avance pour le suivi.



Dans le dossier extensions y a t-il un dossier Epson Folder ?


----------



## ginf (19 Février 2006)

oui, tous ces éléments figurent bien dans le dossier extension. y a surement le p'tit détail qui nous échappe, mais lequel??? as-tu d'autres idées??


----------



## lappartien (20 Février 2006)

bonjour

tu réinstalle le tout, tu vérifies le sélecteur d'imprimante et tu sélectionnes bien sûr la 740 et l'activation d'apple talk.
tu redémarres et tu lances ton impression
c'est une bonne impression ou pas?


----------



## ginf (20 Février 2006)

Super impression,Merci beaucoup d'être venu à mon secours, ça marche, c'est top.


----------

